
The Potential of StatusNet Properly Explained [Federated Microblogging] - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/27/the-potential-of-statusnet-properly-explained-federated-microblogging/
======
me
Of course we need a federated Twitter like service. Let's get moving!

------
rizzn
.. in which I rehash my theory as to how a federated microblogging network
could supplant Twitter, as well as correct the truly puzzling analysis from
Erick Schonfeld.

